# Der Airbrush Tröt



## Bobster (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

der doch recht lange Winter und die damit verbundenen
Abstinez vom "angeln" hat mich nicht nur dieses Jahr verstärkt mit dem "Eigenbau von Wobblern, Spinnern, etc.,"
in Atem gehalten...:q

Da ich nun schon über das bemalen und tupfeln bis hin
zu Spraydosen alles versucht habe, dabei auch einigermassen brauchbare ergebnisse erzielt habe,
denke ich, mir für die neue Saison ein *AIRBRUSH-Set* zu holen.

Selbstverständlich bin ich mir bewusst, das ich nicht vorhandenen, künstlerische Begabung auch damit nicht ersetzen kann......

Trotzdem würde sicherlich nicht nur ich mich freuen, wenn
die Profis hier einmal Ihre Sets beschreiben würden.
Von der Grundausstattung, über Kompressor bis hin zur
Nadelgröße, Bezugsquellen und Grundfähigkeiten so ein
Maschinchen zu bedienen.

Bilder würden das Sahnehäubchen sein....

Somit würden auch alle postings zu o.g. Thema zusammengefasst
und wie der Wobbler v. Besenstiel Tröt ein wunderbares
Nachschlagewerk ergeben.

Also, ich habe keine, möchte aber eine und bin willig
bis zu 200 €uronen locker zu machen...mit Kompressor.

Habt Ihr Empfehlungen ?

Danke 

|wavey:


----------



## bild (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Als Gun mindestenz ne iwata Revolution da biste die ersten 100 Tacken los.  Als zweites würde ich dann mal einen Kompressor beziehen. So einer sollte gebraucht für 100 Euro zu bekommen sein. Dann hast du auch was vernümftiges.  Mit nem Baumarkt  Kompressor biste echt  so genervt wenn du da ruhe willst und dann die ganze Zeit so ein heftig lautes rattern und zischen im Raum ist.  Dann brauchst du noch bestimmte Anschlussteile.
Einmal von der gun zum Schlauch. Der Schlauch sollte auch vorhanden sein wird aber in  den Shops wo es iwatas gibt  zu finden sein. Natürlich brauchst du dann noch nen Verbindungsstück von Schlauch zu Kompressor.  Also wirst mit den 200 nicht auskommen.


Und lass unbedingt die Finger von so Sets zuerst denkt man ok das lohnt sich aber wenn dann alles insegsamt vom Ergebnis später schlecht ist merkt man schon die ersten Mängel. Außerdem haben Sets meistens eine schlechte  Qualität da die leute damit Kohle machen wollen. 

Und auch wenn du die Teile einzeln Kaufst kauf dir ne gute gun hatte nen halbes Jahr eine von eBay für 30 Tacken sau schlechte  Qualität und nachm halben ja war die auch kaputt.

An Farben rate ich dir von Createx ab nimm Schmincke die sind vieeel besser aber etwas teurer.


Sehr gut Erfahrungen hab ich mit Airbrush4you gemacht guter Shop .



Hoffe es hilft dir.

PS: Auf www.iBait.de.tl kannste Ergebnisse von der Gun sehn. 

MfG

Niklas


----------



## Bobster (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Nette Seite Niklas : www.iBait.de.tl

...aber die Werbung nervt |supergri


O.K.
Du bist also der Meinung, diese sogenannten Sets würden
einen Anfänger eher auf die "Aufgeber-Seite" schieben #c

Nun ich habe auch nicht gerade mit 'ner Harrison VHF angefangen zu angeln 

Aber ich merke schon, das Kernstück bzw, die beiden wichtigsten Komponenten sind nun mal die "Gun"
und der Kompressor.

Eine nette Beratung bietet ja nun auch "Airbrush4you" an,
so dass man als Anfänger sicherlich sein Geld schon los wird.

Also wenn ich mir eine solide Pistole und einen
Zimmertauglichen Kompressor hole, welche Ausgaben stehen 
neben der Farbe noch an ?

Gibt es verschiedenen Düsen ?
Welche Stärken/Größen sind notwendig fürs Wobbler bauen ?


----------



## bild (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Also verschiedene düsen gibts eig nicht. wenn du die iwata Revolution HP-BR nimmst hast du ne 0,3mm Düse diese ist sehr geeignet. Es lässt sich damit sehr fein wie auch präzise sprühen.  

Also du brauchst halt plus diese Grundaustattung  Verbindungsstücke,Schlauch,Filter, Gun-Halter und anderes mehr aber das aknn man sich doch auch logisch denken 



MfG

Niklas


----------



## Grave247 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Wie verschiedene Düsen gibts nicht? Schwachsinn, ausser es ist ne Ebay-Gun

In der Regel gibts Düsensätze ab 0,15 - 0,7 oder größer


EDIT: Was für Filter meinst du?


----------



## Ralle307 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Man braucht: Ersatzdüsen und Ersatznadeln, Düsenreinigungs-drähte, -nadeln, -Bürsten. Pistolenreiniger, Luftschauch, Anschlusszubehör, Pistolenhalter (kann man sich selber bauen) 

Nur wirst du auch schnell merken das eine Pistole zu wenig ist, wenn man schnell mit mehreren Farben arbeiten möchte. Da wird es mal schnell eine zweite, dritte oder ne vierte Gun. Hab in der Zwischenzeit 7. Zwei Markenguns fürs ganz feine und 5 günstige von Ebay für die groben aber auch für die feinen Arbeiten. In verschiedenen Düsenmaßen von 0,2-0,8mm


----------



## Ralle307 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*



Grave247 schrieb:


> Wie verschiedene Düsen gibts nicht? Schwachsinn, ausser es ist ne Ebay-Gun
> 
> In der Regel gibts Düsensätze ab 0,15 - 0,7 oder größer
> 
> ...



Selbst für die günstigen Ebay-Guns bekommt man verschiedene Düsen + Nadeln 0,2mm, 0,23mm, 0,3mm, 0,5mm u. 0,8mm. 
Die günstigen bei Ebay sind eh meist 1:1 Kopien von Markenguns. Nur vom Material und der Verarbeitungsqualität her minderwertiger aber sie funktionieren.


----------



## Grave247 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Nicht alles so auf die Waagschale legen.
Ich brushe selber schon mehrere Jahre , aber keine Köder.
Benutze einen SilAir 20A  mit  Haarder&Steenbeck Evolution, Haarder&Steenbeck Infinity Two in One und eine Toricon H2

Mit den ersten beiden bin ich auch top zufrieden. Vor allem mit der INFINITY.
Es kommt mehr auf die Farbe drauf an, die man verwendet


----------



## Jose (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

@bobster, willst du die wobbler dann auch einsetzen oder, signiert :q, in deinen vitrinen versenken?

weil, um halbwegs, ach - achtelwegs - ökonomisch zu airbrushen, da müsstest du doch schon in manufaktur-größen vorstoßen: düsen säubern, wechseln, säubern, andere farbe, säubern usw. usw.


zum testen für "ist-airbrush-die technik-der-wahl-und-vor-allem-was-für-mich" gibt es im künstlerbedarf/hobbybereich gar nicht so dumme sets für ~25 nochEuros.

(pssst: Fit-rine ist auch nicht schlecht... will gebrushte zum nixfangtreff bewundern |rolleyes)


----------



## west1 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Ich hab seid 3 Jahren so ein Schrott Airbrush Set für Fingernägel von Ebay und komme mit dem Scheixx ganz gut zurecht.

Die mitgelieferte Pistole taugte absolut nix um Fingernägel zu sprühen, bei Wobblern gings gerade so.






Bei den beiliegenden Farben war ähnlich, macht aber nix, zum Pinseln und Tupfen sind die Top! |supergri 
Ich pinsel eh lieber.

Zum sprühen benutze ich jetzt Farben von Schminke.

Hab mir später dann noch sone Schrottpistole mit einer 0,2 Nadel auch bei Ebay für, weiß nicht mehr genau, 25- 30€ gekauft und bin vollkommen zufrieden mit dem Schrott! :vik: 

Zum Wobbler sprühen reicht das Set aber alle mal, mir zumindest!






Und ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, mit *wollen* und etwas Übung bekäme ichs mit meinem Set genauso hin wie, Solarfall. 

Ich würde mir das Set jederzeit wieder kaufen! #c

PS: Zum reinigen hab ich außer warmes Wasser und Wattestäbchen sonst noch nix gebraucht, das innere der Pistole, Düse und Nadel sind sauber.


----------



## stefano89 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

@Bild: hörst dich ja an, als hätteste schon 20 Jahre Erfahrung mit der Materie, echt top Ratschläge (mindestenZ ne Iwata...).

Soviel dazu...


@All: mich würde mal interessieren, ob jemand hier vllt die Excalibur I oder II von Finetune besitzt bzw schonmal benutzt hat und was dazu sagen kann, hat ja schließlich nicht jeder reiche Eltern ;-)
Lese mich jetzt schon seit über nem Jahr in das Thema rein und habe auch viel positives über diese Reihe gehört, allerdings hauptsächlich in einem Forum, wo der Hersteller der Finetunes himself rumgeistert, also weiß ich nicht, wie objektiv diese Aussagen sein mögen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Bobster (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*



west1 schrieb:


> Ich hab seid 3 Jahren so ein Schrott Airbrush Set für Fingernägel von Ebay und komme mit dem Scheixx ganz gut zurecht.
> Die mitgelieferte Pistole taugte absolut nix um Fingernägel zu sprühen, bei Wobblern gings gerade so.
> Bei den beiliegenden Farben war ähnlich, macht aber nix, zum Pinseln und Tupfen sind die Top! |supergri
> Ich pinsel eh lieber.
> ...


 

|bigeyes

Einer meiner Hero's aus dem Besentröt
benutzt also so eine "schrottige" Ausrüstung :q

Also ich bin ja auch der Meinung...als Anfänger...der noch nicht mal angefangen hat, könnte ich mir so ein
"Nail-Set" durchaus vorstellen, zum üben !
Ob es dann später ne Pistole für ü100 etc., werden soll, denke ich, kann ich immer noch entscheiden.

Für Wobbler zum einsprühen, wirds wohl erst einmal reichen.

Wenn West schon mit so einem Schrott :q zufriedenstellende
Ergebnisse erzielt....


----------



## west1 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*



Bobster schrieb:


> |
> Wenn West schon mit so einem Schrott :q zufriedenstellende
> Ergebnisse erzielt....



|rotwerden

Ich sagte aber nicht dass du oder sonst wer sich sonen Schrott kaufen soll, ich sagte nur mir reicht das Teil. :q

Muss jeder selbst entscheiden was er will oder kauft.


----------



## bild (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Dachte mir auch zuerst das reicht doch als ich in Kontakt mit don Rhabano kam zeigte der mir das gegenteil seine Übergänge und gesprühten Baits sind viel besser als die damals von mir. 

Als dann nach kurzer Zeit meine billig 30 Euro ebay gun auseinanderviel beim Putzen ?!?  Da kam direkt ne iwata ins Haus.



@ west aber bei den übergängen wirst du wohl Probleme haben ein so feines Sprühbild hinzubekommen wie der.



 @ stefano nur weil ich die emphfele??

iwata macht mit einer super Qualität noch bezahlbare Guns von anderen Marken gibt es sowas meistens Teurer.   

Kannst natürlich auch andere Sachen kaufen war nur ne Empfelung.

MfG

Niklas


----------



## DrSeltsam (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Hallo,

ich habe auch erst gerade mitm brushen angefangen und daher noch nicht viel Erfahrung, nutze aber auch eine billige "Ebaykanone" für unter 20€ und die macht auf mich Laie einen soliden Eindruck.

Da ich eh schon einen ölfreien Kompressor hatte, brauchte ich nur noch Schlauch und nen Schnellanschluß. da bald wohl noch ne zweite oder dritte "billige" dazukommt um schnell die Farben wechseln zu können.

Alles in allem (ohne Farben) habe ich somit keine 30€ augegeben  - was man ja normalerweise schon für die Revellsets ausgeben darf.

Bei den Farben habe ich mich für "Createx" entschieden. Das Basisset mit 6 Farben für knapp 30€. Ausschlaggebend war hierbei allerdings auch nur der doppelte Inhalt der Flaschen zum Preis eines "Schminckefläschleins".

Für meine Zwecke wirds reichen, schließlich will ich ja keinen Indianerquasch aufn LKW sprayen oder nen heulenden Wolf auf die Motorhaube eines Opel Manta...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## west1 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Für meine Zwecke wirds reichen, schließlich will ich ja keinen Indianerquasch aufn LKW sprayen oder nen heulenden Wolf auf die Motorhaube eines Opel Manta...



So siehts aus! #6

Wenn ich eins gelernt hab in meinem bisherigen Leben, ob Beruf oder Hobby, dann das!
Mit wenig viel zu machen, mit einfachen Mitteln schnell ein akzeptables Ergebnis herzustellen oder mit dem geringsten Einsatz was bewegen! 

Wie heißt es so schön.
Warum teuer wenns auch billig geht.
Warum umständlich wenns auch einfach geht.

usw.


----------



## stefano89 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

@Bild: es gibt da einen kleinen aber feinen Unterschied, zwischen "Empfehlen" und "mindestens ne Iwata!".
Du kannst wohl kaum Vergleiche ziehen zwischen deinen anfänglichen Sprühversuchen und dem, was Rhabano mittlerweile kann. Dazwischen liegt ne Weile Übung denk ich. Dass die Gun mies war, will ich hier keineswegs in Frage stellen, aber wenn sie noch ginge würdest du damit mittlerweile sicher auch besser Sprayen als vorher.
Ich will dich nicht angreifen oder anprangern, aber du vertrittst hier die "ich hab was und das ist das beste"-Fraktion, die man in jedem anderen Thread über Tackle auch findet. Du kannst sagen, dass deine Iwata gut ist, und dass deine 30€ Gun sch***** war, aber pauschalisieren würde ich diese Aussagen nicht. 
Sowas können nur die wenigen hier, wenn überhaupt, die wirklich lange Zeit Erfahrungen mit der Materie gesammelt haben und auch wirklich schon einige Guns besaßen oder wenigstens getestet haben.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Grave247 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Weil ich hier gerade Farben lese.
Das Weiss von Createx, besonders Schmincke lässt sich extrem schlecht mit feinen düsen brushen.

Das Weiss von Holbein ist da besser.

Allgemein lässt sich sagen, das bei Createx (Auto Air) unter einer 0,30 er Düse nichts geht.
Die Düse setzt sich zu schnell zu und man verliert regelrecht die Lust.

Restliche Farben nutz ich eigentlich Schmincke (alte Mischung)

Bei KuKö kommt es aber sowieso nicht auf extreme Feinheiten an. Aber da kenn ich mich nicht aus, geb ich zu. Da ich nur auf Airbrushkarton bzw Custom (Auto, Motorrad) brushe.

Zu Guns, sag ich mal besser nichts mehr 

@Stefano89

Eine FineTune konnte ich schon mein eigen nennen.
Jedoch konnte *ICH *mich damit nie so richtig anfreunden.
Die Feinfarbregelierung am Griffstück ist allerdings schon schön, möchte ich nicht mehr missen
Ist aber alles geschmackssache und ich will hier nichts schlecht reden.
Ich hab ja jedenfalls meine Lieblingsgun bereits gefunden


----------



## Hechtpaule (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Hi Leuts,

heisse Diskussionen hier 

Neben der Angelerei beschäftige ich mich auch seit vielen Jahren mit dem Modellbau und daher auch mit dem Airbrushen. Ich habe zwei Pistolen von H & S (Evolution two in one). Eine billige von großen E habe ich auch gehabt. Mit der war ich sehr zufrieden, bis ich sie 'mal zur gründlichen Reinigung ganz zerlegte und nicht wieder zusammen bekam  ) - die Evo's sind was das angeht schon besser. Vom Spritzbild etc. her könnte ich das allerdings nicht behaupten. Mein Kompressor ist ein Revel Standard. Also auch nix besonderes, aber er ist regelbar und hat einen Wasserabscheider.

Die Farben sind ein grundsätzliches Problem. Sind sie zu dick, verstopfen sie die Düsen, ist zuviel Verdünner auf Alkoholbasis drin, kann das auch passieren, weil der Alk schnell verfliegt. Andere Farben haben zuviel grobe Pigmente usw. usw.

Die besten Erfahrung habe ich mit Farben auf Wasserbasis gemacht. Im Modellbaubereich gibbet ja viele Hersteller. Empfehlen kann ich Valejo Modell-Air (fertig für den gebrauch in der Brush), Tamiya und Gunze (muss beides verdünnt werden). Die Airbushfarben von Revel sind auch nicht schlecht.

Eine Airbrushstation von Proxxon hatte ich auch 'mal, die war aber nichts. Zudem musste man den Kompressor nach 4-5 Minuten ausschalten, da er sonst zu heiss wurde (in der Gebrauchsanleitung so vorgegeben). Längere Sessions waren damit also nicht möglich. Außerdem war die Pistole nicht der Hit.

Wobbler oder sowas habe ich biser noch nicht selbst hergestellt, aber wenn ich die Ergebnisse hier so sehe, jucken mir die Finger es auch 'mal zu probieren. Eine Airbrush ist sicherlich mit das Beste für derartige Lackierungen.

Sicher ist nur, dass eine Super Airbrushpistole mit allem Schnickschnack und in Hightechkompressor nicht zwangsläufig auch ein super Ergebnis bringen - man muss schon mit dem Zeug umgehen können und reichlich üben. Anfangs geht einiges in die Hose. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.

Es gibt ein gutes Forum in I-Net, das sich aussliesslich mit der Airbrush und den Techniken befasset. Dort habe ich auch wertvolle Hinweise und Tipps erhalten.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## DrSeltsam (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*



Grave247 schrieb:


> Weil ich hier gerade Farben lese.
> Das Weiss von Createx, besonders Schmincke lässt sich extrem schlecht mit feinen düsen brushen.
> 
> Das Weiss von Holbein ist da besser.
> ...



Danke für die Info. Habe das mit dem Weiß auch schon bemerkt, aber mit einem nassen Q-Tip ist die Düse eigentlich recht schnell wieder sauber. Benutze eine 0,30er...

Gruß


----------



## Bulettenbär (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Hi,

ich hab mir damals mal ein fertig Set gebraucht gekauft von Güde. Kostet ca 116€ neu bei ebay. Also nichts tolles. Hab damals damit einen Modellpanzer 1:16 und ne Dampflok in 1:22,5 lackiert (nur großflächig, keine Details). Hab damit also meine esten Erfahrungen gemacht und als Anfänger war ich begeistert davon. Dann wurden damit die ersten Jerks gebrush. Aber nicht freihand sondern mit abkleben und Schablonen. Da hab ich es einfach nur genossen das die Pistole nicht soviel Farbe rausrotzt wie die Dosen es machen. Hab damals freies und feines Sprühen von Details versucht, es aber nicht geschafft. Ich denke es lag an mir und nicht an der Pistole.

Eines Tages wollte ich die Pistole mal Reinigen, beim Auseinanderbauen ist mir etwas abgebrochen. Da war sie Schrott. Ich muss aber zugeben ich war nicht gut zu ihr. Farben auf Nitro-Basis für die Jerks. Reinigung einfach mit Universalverdünnung zwischendurch. 

Mein Fazit als als Amateur: Es lässt sich durchaus mit so einem Set arbeiten. Ob nun feine Details oder saubere Übergänge mit so einer Pistole möglich sind weiss ich nicht. Ich denke das ist erstmal Übungssache. Aber man hat durch Abkleben mit Schablonen erstmal genug Möglichkeiten zum Üben. Bei richtiger Pflege sollte so ein Set auch ein wenig länger leben als meins. Meinen Kauf hab ich damals nicht bereut.

Nun bin ich wieder auf der Suche nach einer Pistole und einem Farbsystem.
 Ich denke das mir Createx AutoAir ins Haus kommt. Die Leuchtfarben gefallen mir als FireTigerFetischist. 

Als Pistole interressiert mich die Evolution 2in1. Lässt sich mit den Createx AutoAir und der 0,2 Düse überhaupt nicht arbeiten oder muss ich die Farben dann stark verdünnen? Eignet sich die 0,4er Düse noch für Details?

Fragen über Fragen

Gruß,

Björn

Und ein dickes Danke an Bobster! Dieses Thema geht wirklich im Besenfred unter. Super Idee das Thema einzeln zu behandeln!


----------



## Bobster (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab mir damals mal ein fertig Set gebraucht gekauft von Güde. Kostet ca 116€ neu bei ebay. Also nichts tolles. Hab damals damit einen Modellpanzer 1:16 und ne Dampflok in 1:22,5 lackiert (nur großflächig, keine Details). Hab damit also meine esten Erfahrungen gemacht und als Anfänger war ich begeistert davon. Dann wurden damit die ersten Jerks gebrush. Aber nicht freihand sondern mit abkleben und Schablonen. Da hab ich es einfach nur genossen das die Pistole nicht soviel Farbe rausrotzt wie die Dosen es machen. Hab damals freies und feines Sprühen von Details versucht, es aber nicht geschafft. Ich denke es lag an mir und nicht an der Pistole.
> Eines Tages wollte ich die Pistole mal Reinigen, beim Auseinanderbauen ist mir etwas abgebrochen. Da war sie Schrott. Ich muss aber zugeben ich war nicht gut zu ihr. Farben auf Nitro-Basis für die Jerks. Reinigung einfach mit Universalverdünnung zwischendurch.
> Mein Fazit als als Amateur: Es lässt sich durchaus mit so einem Set arbeiten. Ob nun feine Details oder saubere Übergänge mit so einer Pistole möglich sind weiss ich nicht. Ich denke das ist erstmal Übungssache. Aber man hat durch Abkleben mit Schablonen erstmal genug Möglichkeiten zum Üben. Bei richtiger Pflege sollte so ein Set auch ein wenig länger leben als meins. Meinen Kauf hab ich damals nicht bereut.


 

...und Danke an Bulettenbär, Dein posting ist im Grunde die 
allgemeine Info die ich als Einsteiger erst einmal brauche
um mich der Sache vooooorsichtig zu nähern. #6


----------



## Grave247 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Als Pistole interressiert mich die Evolution 2in1. Lässt sich mit den Createx AutoAir und der 0,2 Düse überhaupt nicht arbeiten oder muss ich die Farben dann stark verdünnen? Eignet sich die 0,4er Düse noch für Details?



Hey,
erstmal ist die Harder & Steenbeck Evolution ne klasse Gun!
Benutze ich ja neben der H&S Infinity selber oft.

Die Createx "funktionieren" schon mit einer 0,2er Düse. Allerdings musst du dann doch ziemlich stark verdünnen. (Beispiel Farbe Schwarz -> Darf man ruhig bis 1:20 oder mehr gehen)

Von Q-Tips hab ich in Airbrushforen immer mitbekommen, das abgeraten wird, wegen Fusseln etc.

Mein Tipp: Düsenschutzkappe abmachen und einfach öfter mal wenn sich an der Spitze der Nadel Ablagerungen bilden, per Hand wegmachen.
Bekommste zwar etwas dreckige Finger, aber das bringt uns doch nicht um?!

Allerdings ist dabei Vorsicht geboten.
Denn die Schutzkappe heisst ja nicht umsonst Schutzkappe.
Die Nadel ist sehr schnell verbogen 
Mir gerade erst wieder passiert

Weiss würde ich mir trotzdem ne Flasche von Holbein oder Konsorte kaufen.


Hoffe ich kann etwas helfen.


----------



## Naghul (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

hallo bobster,
dann will ich dir von anfänger zu anfänger auch meine erfahrungen mitteilen .

es ist wie mit allem im leben. wenn du von A nach B kommen willst, kannst du das mit einem lada machen oder mit einem dicken bmw. das ziel wirst mit beiden erreichen, aber die strecke wirst du sehr unterschiedlich empfinden.

lass dir nichts von leuten aufschwatzen die noch nie köder gebrusht haben oder von leuten die meinen die hätten mit ein dutzende kunstködern die weisheit mit den löffen gefuttert.

das pronlem ist einfach wenn du 10 leute befragst bekommst du 9 verschiede antworten, weil jeder seine vorlieben hat.

das was ich dir sagen kann ist, es ist mit den einfachsten mitteln möglich ist zu brushen. früher hatt ein kumpel allte lkw reifen an der tanke aufgeblasen und damit gebrusht.

wenn du ein sehr sauberes, schnelles und stressfreies (besonders am anfang) ergeniss haben möchtest dan rate ich dir ein paar euro mehr auszugeben, denn wenn du dabei bleibst und es dir spass macht, kaufste dir eh eine bessere ausrüstung und zahlst im grunde doppelt.

wenn du dich doch entschließen möchtest am anfang ein set zu kaufen, was ich durchaus verstehen kann, dann solltest du zumindest nicht an den farben sparen. kaufe nur farben die auch wirklich zum brushen gemacht sind.

ich habe glaube ich alles durch meine pistole gejagt was sich nur ansatzweise verdünnen lies und bin dann sehr früh zu den airbrushfarben gewechselt.

zum schluss kann ich dir nur sagen, mach deine eigenen erfahrung und schau ob in deinen freundes oder bekanntenkreis jemand schon so etwas macht und probier es aus ob dir das gefällt.

gruss (airbrushanfänger)


----------



## Bobster (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*



Naghul schrieb:


> hallo bobster,
> dann will ich dir von anfänger zu anfänger auch meine erfahrungen mitteilen .
> es ist wie mit allem im leben. wenn du von A nach B kommen willst, kannst du das mit einem lada machen oder mit einem dicken bmw. das ziel wirst mit beiden erreichen, aber die strecke wirst du sehr unterschiedlich empfinden.
> gruss (airbrushanfänger)


 

Wie wahr....

Auch Dir "Airbrushanfänger" sei gedankt für die m.M.n.
entmystifizierenden und begleitenden Worte. 

Mittlerweile habe ich mich schon wieder etwas mit der 
Materie beschäftigen können und bin zuversichtlich etwas zu finden,
welches meiner grobmotorik entsprechend Ergebnisse bringen wird.....zumindest zu Anfang.

Danke

|wavey:


----------



## Pinn (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Bobster, einen schönen Tröt hast Du hier eroffnet. #6 

Ich beschäftige mich seit Beginn der "Eiszeit" im letzten Jahr mit Airbrush und meine erste Anschaffung war ein Reinfall, soweit es um die Pistole und die mitgelieferten Farben geht: Ein Komplettset aus dem Baumarkt für 149,- Euro, Marke "G-Mate". Konnte dem Kauf leider nicht widerstehen, weil diese Zufallsentdeckung im Angebot des Baumarktes zeitgleich mit meiner Entscheidung war, Airbrush als Farbgebung für Wobbler zu testen.

Bestandteile des Sets: Minikompressor, Pistole, Druckschlauch und wasserlösliche Grundfarben auf Acrylbasis.

Die Farben habe ich entsorgt und die Pistole verschrottet, weil sie nicht  mehr zu reinigen und zu pflegen war: Dichtungen und Gewinde am Sprühkopf hinüber, Nadel verklebt und Düsen verstopft...

G-Mate Kompressor und den Schlauch verwende ich noch, weil m.E. vollkommen ausreichend zum Einfärben von Wobblern (und Fingernägeln).

Zwei neue Pistolen habe ich mir angeschafft: AB 430 von Conrad mit 0,3mm Düse (leider ohne Heckschraube zur Einstellung der maximalen Luftzufuhr) und die Evolution von Harder und Steenbeck, bezogen über "DieDuese.de" mit 0,2 und 0,4mm Düse. Bis jetzt bin ich mit den Teilen zufrieden.

Allerdings habe ich meine Erwartungen an die Airbrush-Technik doch stark zurückschrauben müssen. Zur farblichen Grundierung mit Übergängen an Wobblern ist sie hervorragend geeignet, und mit Maskierung sind schöne Effekte wie Schuppenmuster oder Firetiger möglich. Wirklich schöne Möglichkeiten der farblichen Gestaltung werden jedoch erst in Verbindung mit anderen Techniken und 
Malutensilien erreicht: Pinseln, Stoppeln, Edding usw. Da bin ich aber noch im allerersten Stadium meiner Experimente. 

Den Trööt möchte ich jedoch um eine wichtige Frage erweitern: Wie reinigt Ihr Eure Pistolen?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Hechtpaule (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*



> Wie reinigt Ihr Eure Pistolen?


 
Hallo Werner,

meistens verwende ich Farben auf Wasserbasis - nach dem Sprühen kommt erst 'mal eine Ladung Sidolin oder ähnlicher Glasreiniger in den Farbtopf und dann ordentlich durchpusten (Zum Auffangen habe ich mir einen Behälter aus einem Marmeladenglas gebastelt - diese fertigen Hightechpötte sind mir zu teuer und das Glas ist genau so gut). Anschliessend Nadel raus und abwischen. Dann Düse durchpusten und ggfs. mit einer Reinigungsnadel (habe ich auch von dieduse.de) saubermachen und alles wieder zusammenbauen. Nochmals mit Glasreniger durchblasen und fertig.

Nach der Verwendung von Lösungmittelhaltigen Farben (Enamels etc.) kommt bei mir Nitroverdünnung zum Einsatz - gleiche Verfahrensweise wie oben - allerdings erfolgt das im Garten oder Keller - nicht in der Bude - habe immer noch das genöhle wegen meiner letzten Aktion "Frolic zur Grundfutterherstellung im Backofen härten" in den Ohren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





|supergri

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Pinn (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*



Hechtpaule schrieb:


> nach dem Sprühen kommt erst 'mal eine Ladung Sidolin oder ähnlicher Glasreiniger in den Farbtopf und dann ordentlich durchpusten (Zum Auffangen habe ich mir einen Behälter aus einem Marmeladenglas gebastelt - diese fertigen Hightechpötte sind mir zu teuer und das Glas ist genau so gut). Anschliessend Nadel raus und abwischen. Dann Düse durchpusten und ggfs. mit einer Reinigungsnadel (habe ich auch von dieduse.de) saubermachen und alles wieder zusammenbauen. Nochmals mit Glasreniger durchblasen und fertig.



Hallo Paul,
da ich überwiegend im Hobbyzimmer mit Farben rummache, werde ich mich auf relativ ungiftige wasserlösliche Acrylfarben beschränken. Für die Reinigung wird Sidolin sicher reichen. Ich hatte schon überlegt, Airbrush-Reiniger bei Conrad zu ordern, aber das stelle ich erstmal auf unbestimmte Zeit zurück. 

So'n sogenannten Hightechpott haber ich mir leider schon angeschafft. Ist leider nur genau soviel HiTec dran wie an einem Marmeladenglas, bis auf die Gummihalterung im Deckel, wo man die Pistole reinsteckt und die Farbreste ins Glas sprüht. Fällt also auch unter die Rubrik "meine überflüssigen Anschaffungen". #d

Danke für Deine Tips! #h

Gruß, Werner


----------



## DrSeltsam (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Moin!

Bisher reinige (Createx - Wasserbasis) ich meine Pistole nur mit Wasser, aber das sofort nachdem ich fertig bin und die Farbe hart ist. 

Hatte mir auch so ein Fläschchen Reiniger/Verdünner von Createx bei "dieDüse" mitbestellt, konnte allerdings noch keinen Unterschied zu Leitungswasser erkennen. Dieses puste ich dann zum Schluß durch die Düse und bisher einfach nur in ein Küchentuch bis dieses durchtränkt ist.   

Des weiteren die guten alten Q-tips, wobei ich mit Fusseln noch keine Probleme hatte - aber ich bin ja auch erst grade angefangen...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MajorPain2181 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Moin mal ein Typ wenn jemand eine Preisgünstige Ausrüstung sucht der Schop ist sehr zu zuverlässig 
http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbyking/...ategory=178&curPage=5&v=&sortlist=&LiPoConfig=

auch die Absaugung ist für den Preis super

http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=11441

Was verwendet Ihr den so für Farben ich hab da noch nicht so die optimale gefunden?


----------



## DrSeltsam (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Hier ist meine Anleitung zum Eigenbau einer Absauganlage:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208596

Hat mich nur 1,50€ gekostet, da ich die restl. Materialien glücklicherweise noch aus alten PC-Modding-Tagen hatte. 

Gruß


----------



## GoFishing1 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Kann man an eine Jumbo Druckluft "Dose" von Revell alle Gun`s anschließen ?




mfg,GoFishing1|supergri


----------



## stefano89 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

@ Grave: beziehst du dich bei der Verdünnung 1:20 auf die Createx Colors oder Createx AutoAir?
Wie ists denn bei 1:20 mit dem Ergebnis, deckt das denn noch?

Im Allgemeinen würde mich interessieren welche der beiden Farben besser ist, mit welcher ihr bessere Erfahrungen hattet. Im Preis liegen sie ja ungefähr gleich...

Verdünnung wäre ganz hilfreich, die Vallejo die empfohlen wurden gibts ja hauptsächlich in 17ml brushfertig für 2,50 rum, wenn die Createx noch 1:20 gut decken wären die ja um einiges billiger.

Gruß Steffen

Edit: gerade nochmal schnell in Übersee geschaut, 2oz, also 60ml der Createx könnte ich dort für umgerechnet an die 50€ inkl. Mehrwertsteuer beziehen für 20!!!! Flaschen der gängigsten Farben (laut Verkäufer). Sind dann mehrere Opak, Pearl und noch ein paar ohne spezielle Bezeichnung.
Die Preise dort lohnen sich wirklich mehr als hierzulande


----------



## DrSeltsam (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Moin,

mittlerweile habe ich etwas mehr mit den Createxfarben gearbeitet und kann bestätigen, das diese während des Arbeitens hin und wieder mal die Düse/Nadel (0,30) verstopfen. Kurzer (ganz behutsamer) Einsatz eines feuchten Q-Tips und weiter gehts.

Genaueres Verdünnen habe ich noch nicht probiert, nur mal auf ca. 5 Tropfen Farbe 1 Tropfen Verdünner hinzugegeben und die eigentlichen Opakfarben opakten^^ noch gut.

Werde weiter testen und berichten...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## wobbler (15. Februar 2011)

*latexöder wasserfest brushen*

hallo zusammen,

werde Latexköder herstellen. Grundfarbe ist neutral.
Dann soll etwas Farbe aufgebrusht werden,  elastisch, auch ev. leuchtend  - sowie wasserfest sein soll.
wer hat mir einen tip, welche guthaftende Farbe ich einmal testen sollte.

#c

gruss vom Bodensee,

andreas


----------



## Bulettenbär (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

@stefano89: Ich habe auch direkt in Übersee geschaut. Die Preise dort für die Farben sind ja extrem niedrig. Genau wie die Preise für Iwata etc. Nur ich hab kein Angebot gefunden das sich lohnt. Es waren immer die Portokosten zu hoch.

Schade#q

Werde aber nochmal genauer schauen;-)

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## DrSeltsam (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

So, weitere "Paintjobs" sind durch und nun habe ich festgestellt, dass die gelbe und rote Createxfarbe doch sehr schnell die 0,30er Düse dicht macht wie schon jmd hier schrieb. Ist etwas nervig wenn man feine Details sprühen möchte. Auf vollem Durchlass fürs grundieren etc gehts. 

Wenn ich etwas verdünne habe ich meist das Problem das die Farben zu flüssig werden, d.h. ich bekomme dann öfter - ich weiß nicht wie ichs beschreiben soll - "Wimpern" also in der Mitte wird die Farbe weggepustet und es bildet sich eine Corona. Sieht ja auch manchmal ganz toll aus aber gewollt ist es ja meist nicht. 

Die schwarze und weiße Farbe ist nicht so anfällig fürs verkleben.

Vllt wäre die Schminckefarbe doch besser gewesen.

Gruß


----------



## Grave247 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Bei deinen "Wimpern"-Problem würde ich ggf. den Druck am Kompressor bei solcher Verdünnung etwas runter regeln. 
Beziehungsweise nutzt du eigentlich zu VIEL Luft. Da sie ja deine noch nasse Farbe verdrängt.

Die weisse Farbe ist besser??? Die ist doch der Kampf schlecht hin.

@stefano: das mit 1:20 verdünnen ist keine Faustregel.
Bei gewissen Farben reicht auch z.b 1:2
Ist halt echt Erfahrungssache.

Createx AutoAir ist "eigentlich" die Farbe für den Custombereich. Wird also oft bei Auto,Motorrädern etc benutzt.

*Eigentlich* reichen die normalen Createx. Wären sie nur nicht von Createx #d


----------



## stefano89 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Das mit dem Mischverhältnis war auch nur darauf bezogen, was geht. Also wenn ich 50ml zweier Farben vergleiche darf ich ja auch die Mischbarkeit nicht vernachlässigen. Wenn 1:20 noch ok ist, dann kann man ja ne Menge Farbe rausholen, im Gegensatz zu Sprühfertigen Farben, wie hier zB die Vallejo vorgestellt wurden.

Greez


----------



## DrSeltsam (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*



Grave247 schrieb:


> Bei deinen "Wimpern"-Problem würde ich ggf. den Druck am Kompressor bei solcher Verdünnung etwas runter regeln.
> Beziehungsweise nutzt du eigentlich zu VIEL Luft. Da sie ja deine noch nasse Farbe verdrängt.
> 
> Die weisse Farbe ist besser??? Die ist doch der Kampf schlecht hin.



Tja, komisch das ich mit der weissen Farbe nicht so die Probs hatte bisher. Danke für den Tipp mit dem Druck - momentan puste ich mit ca 2,5 - 3 bar und hatte mir auch schon sowas gedacht. Nur, wenn ich den Kompi weiter runter regel kommt sehr schnell gar nix mehr raus. Ist halt nur ein ölfreier Werkstattkompressor...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Grave247 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Gut ich kenn mich mit dem Kompressor nicht aus, aber ich brushe zu 99% mit ~2bar, gehe aber bei Problemen weiter runter. Für gewisse Effekte sogar bis 0,8 bar.

Kompressor ist allerdings dieser http://www.airbrushnailart.de/Sil-Air-20-A-Werther


----------



## Ralle307 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Ich habe auch einen normalen Ölfreien Kompressor 8 Bar max. Druck 210l/min. mit nem 40l Kessel. Den Pumpe ich auf 4 Bar auf, das reicht für ne Nacht brushen.
In der Regel brushe ich mit 1,0-1,5 Bar Druck selten höher. Hatte damit bisher keine Probleme. Selbst normale Acryl Autolacke lassen sich damit ausreichend verdünnt einwandfrei brushen.


----------



## DrSeltsam (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Danke für die Infos, werde mich dann mit dem Druck mal etwas genauer auseinandersetzen und weiter rumprobieren.

Gruß


----------



## DrSeltsam (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

So, hab nun das Grundfarbenset von Schmincke hier liegen - nachdem ich mich die Tgae echt mal wieder über die Createxfarben aufgeregt habe. Die trocknen echt zuu schnell. Bin gespannt wie es mit den Neuen funzt...


----------



## Ralle307 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Tipp für zu schnell trocknente Farben.....Die Verdünnung von Revell für Acrylfarben auf Wasserbasis verringert den Trocknungsprozess der Farben um einige Minuten. Somit fangen die Farben nicht schon in der Gun an zu trocknen und verstopfen somit auch nicht die Düsen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Hi,

ich hatte mir die letzten Wochen ein gebrauchtes Konvolut an Farben von Schmincke und Createx gekauft. Hab die Farben bezahlt und obendrauf gabs ne gebrauchte Evolution 2in1. Nach mehrmaligem gründlichem Reinigen läuft diese auch einigermaßen. Werde mir aber doch den 0,40er Düsensatz neukaufen müssen da dieser total verschlissen ist. Auch hat sie andere Macken. Habe so manche Airbrushforen durchsucht und viele nützliche Infos finden können....

Da gibt es aber doch mehr Probleme mit Farben und Pistolen als sich ein normalsterblicher Mensch vorstellen kann#q. Alles eine Wissenschaft für sich. Aber lieber viel Lesen als noch mehr Lehrgeld zu zahlen.#6

Habe jetzt Farben von Schmincke, Vallejo und Createx die ich dann auch bei Zeiten mal testen werde. Für die gröberen Farben hab ich mir dann doch nach langem überlegen eine Iwata Revolution HP-CR gekauft. Neu inklusive versichertem Versand 64€ plus Zoll bei ebay usa. Ich denke für diesen Preis ok, bevor man sich für das gleiche Geld eine gebrauchte Kauft und nur Probleme hat. 

Bevor es ans Üben geht fehlt mir noch das geeignete Maskiermaterial. Das ist die nächste Herausforderung. Mylar, Pappe, Papier, Druckerfotopapier.... Welches Material verwendet ihr gerne?

Ich möchte die Schablone mehrmals benutzen und dieses auch von beiden Seiten. Mit Karton ging es einigermaßen, am schönsten sind jedoch anschmiegsamere Folien die nicht so die Farbe aufnehmen. |wavey:

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## Bobster (24. März 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Moin,

bin jetzt zufällig auf den kommenden ALDI-Prospekt
gestoßen und dort word in den nächsten Tagen ein
"Tragbarer Kompressor" angeboten #c
59,99 €

Hier mal die Daten aus dem Prospekt:
1,5 PS
Ansaugleistung 180L/min
Drehzahl 3.550/min
Max.8bar
Ölfrei
etc.,

...könnte man den nehmen und an eine Pistole anschließen,
falls man die Verbindung herstellen kann ?

Der Kompressor wird zum Luftaufpumpen in Autoreifen, etc., 
angepriesen...oder ist es verschwendetes Geld ?

Könnte/wäre er Airbrush tauglich ?

Danke #h


----------



## paul123 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Hallo !

  Ich habe auch schon etliche Druckluftvarianten ausprobiert (Druckflaschen f. Airbrush, Schlauch für Autoreifen, einfacher Kompressor Revell, ohne Druckluftbehälter, 
  Kompressor zum Aufpumpen, wie Aldi).
  Richtig zufrieden war ich nie und ein reiner Airbrushkompressor mit Druckbehälter war mir zu teuer. Ich hatte immer Probleme mit gleich bleibenden Druck o. nötigen Luftvorrat. Der Kompressor, so wie Aldi, war ständig am lauten Rattern, da er ja keinen Vorratsbehälter hat (kam damals im Mietshaus nicht so gut an). Leiser war da der Revell Kompressor. 
  In der Aldi Beschreibung habe ich auch nichts zur Druckeinstellung gefunden. Müsstest also noch einen Druckminderer anschließen. 
  Außerdem kam bei dem Teil die Luft stoßweise und es fehlte mir wieder der nötige Luftvorrat um einigermaßen durcharbeiten zu können.
  Persönlich bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, wenn man öfter airbrushen will, dann Kompressor mit Druckluftbehälter und einen vernünftigen Druckminderer. Ich habe jetzt einen einfachen Baumarktkompressor im Keller und über Schnellkupplung mit einem extra Druckminderer verbunden und bin zufrieden. 

  Tschüß!


----------



## Bobster (25. März 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Danke Dir schon einmal für Deine Einschätzung.

Ein schwieriges Thema für einen Einsteiger wie mich.
Man möchte ja auch nicht "falsch" investieren |kopfkrat

Ich denke ich werde mich noch ein wenig in das Thema einlesen und dann die ersten Schritte/Käufe in die Wege leiten.


----------



## ->x.Andi* (26. März 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

hii,
ich hab auch erst mit dem airbrushen angefangen, ich benutzen einen normalen Kompressor (wie aldi) der steht in der garage, da kann der so laut sein wie er will , Außerdem hat er einen realtiv großen druckbehälter, brushen tu ich im keller dazu hab ich eine 20m langen schlauch angeschllossen und durch den halben keller verlegt. daran hab ich dann meinen druckminderen und filter angeschlossen dann meine Airbrush pistole. (benutze eine billige von ebay, für meine zwecke völlig ausreichend) probleme mit unregelmäßigem druck habe ich nicht, der druckbehälter und der lange schlauch gleichen das gut aus. Für mich war der Komptressor opimal,weil der sowieso schon in der garage stand musste nur noch angeschlossen werden und ich konte loslegen. direkt daneben kann man jedoch nicht arbeiten, außer man stöpselt sich die ohren zu 

lg
Andi


----------



## Ralle307 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

@Bulettenbär, ich verwende zur Herstellung von Schablonen nur noch Kunststoff Materialien. PET Folien (von Verpackungen) PVC usw. auch Polycarbonatfolien in 0,1-0,2mm Stärke. Auch gibt es speziell für den Airbrushbedarf Maskierfolien und ähnliche Hilfsmittel. 
Papierschablonen halten nicht wirklich lange und sind meist die Arbeit nicht wert. 
Papier (normales Druckerpapier A4) verwende ich nur um neue Dekore zu üben und um Schablonen zu testen bevor es an die Köder geht. 

Weitere Hilfsmittel wie Radierstifte, Pinsel (hart u. weich) sind für einige Arbeiten bei AB auch sehr hilfreich.

@ alle anderen.....das mit dem Kompressor habe ich weiter vorn schon erklärt, habe selbst einen Handelsüblichen Kompressor. Wichtig ist da nur, das der Kompressor 2 Druckminderer mit Manometer hat. Einen um den Kesseldruck zu beobachten und einen für die AB Gun damit nicht der volle KP Druck auf die empfindlichen Gunteile fällt und evtl. etwas etwas kaputt geht. Es gibt z.B. bei Ebay alle erforderlichen Teile um eine AB Gun an einen normalen Kompressor anzuschließen. Was man da alles braucht, habe ich schon mal im Thread "Wobbler vom Besenstiel 2" erklärt. Das is aber schon ein paar viele Seiten her.


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. März 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

@x.andi:

Du verwechselst gerade die Geräte. Dein Kompressor ist ein anderes Modell das nicht vergleichbar mit dem aktuellen Angebot ist. Ich meine das dein Kompressor (mit dem großen Druckbehälter) einmal im Jahr bei Aldi für 89€ angeboten wird. Im Baumarkt gibt es die zwischen 100 und 130€, meist ohne das Reifenauffüllset. Hab leider kein anderes Beispiel gefunden: http://cgi.ebay.de/1-Kompressor-Top...n_Heimwerker_Kompressoren&hash=item4cf5fca108

Und hier der aktuelle:
http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_angebot_mo_28_03_2011_48_592_9268_5.html

@ralle:

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Werde mich dann mal mit den verschiedenen Materialien vertraut machen.

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## ->x.Andi* (28. März 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

uups sorry.
hätte mir gedacht das wär ein vergleichbarer, aber da hab ich mich wohl geirrt. naja nichts desto trotz wisst ihr jetzt was ich benutze xD und wie gesagt es funktioniert. 

lg
Andi


----------



## stefano89 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Hab immernoch nicht die richtigen Anschlussteile, wird aber so langsam.
Was mir auf der Zunge brennt....welchen Schlauch nehmt ihr zur Verbindung Kompressor-Gun? An meiner ist ein Stecknippel, der nur an ganz dünne Schläuche passt. Als Aquarianer hab ichs natürlich mit einem Schlauch aus der Ecke versucht und der würde ganz gut passen. Benutzt einer von euch auch einen Aquarienschlauch und kann dazu was sagen?
Haben eure Guns auch so einen Stecknippel?
Denn was ich so an Airbrushschläuchen im Internet finde, da ist immer irgend ein Verbindungsstück schon dran....

Greez


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. April 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Den Nippel kann man abschrauben und dann auf das Ventilstück eine Schnellkupplung schrauben. Je nach Nippel nimmst Du einen passenden Schlauch.

An meiner China-Pistole war auch so ein extrem dünner Schlauch. Jetzt benutze ich Schnellkupplungen die einen größeren Nippel für Schläuche haben. Habe auch keinen Geflechtschlauch sondern denke es ist ein Aquariumschlauch. Aber das ist doch ganz egal. Hauptsache dicht und nicht zu lang!


----------



## stefano89 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

So, hab jetzt endlich die benötigten Anschlussteile bekommen und konnte die ersten Tests durchführen. Das richtige Mischverhältnis bzw die Einstellung der Luftzufuhr muss ich erst noch finden, sah aber schon ganz ok aus.
Was mich aufregte war ein Tip, den ich irgendwo im Internet gelesen habe.
Da stand, dass man bessere Ergebnisse erzielen könne, wenn man die Nadelschutzkappe weglässt, weil sich diese vorne nichtmehr zusetzen würde. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob das bei anderen Guns auch so ist, aber meine muss anscheinend mit dieser Kappe verwendet werden, da sonst die Luft um die Düse herum gelenkt wird.
War echt nicht leicht darauf zu kommen, wenn man so ein Teil noch nicht in den Händen hatte. Hab ne Stunde lang Wasser durchgejagt, mit und ohne Spülmittel, und die Pistole bis ins kleinste zerlegt, gereinigt und wieder zusammengebaut weil ich dachte, dass sie irgendwo verstopft sei.
Dann kurz vorm Aufgeben nochmal die Kappe draufgeschraubt und nicht schlecht gestaunt als sie plötzlich wieder ging.
Ist das bei euren Guns auch so? Wundere mich dann echt über den Tip aus dem Internet....

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Bulettenbär (4. April 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

@stefano:
Ich roll mich gerade vor lachen.:vik: Genau so ist es mir auch gegangen! Hatte den Tipp auch gelesen und ausprobiert. Tatsächlich sammelt sich bei mir in der Nadelschutzkappe (Evolution)die Farbe wenn ich sehr lange durchsprühe und saut irgendwann herum. Aber ohne gings garnicht. Vielleicht bin ich auch zu blöd.#q


----------



## stefano89 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

@Bulettenbär: habe jetzt herausgefunden, was es mit dem Tip auf sich hat #q#q#q#q#q
Ich bin gestern kurz vom Ort des Geschehens an die Haustür gegangen und als ich zurückkam lag die Gun aufm Boden. Der Schlauch ist abgeplatzt und durch den Stoß hats die Gun aus der Halterung gerissen #q
Gott sei Dank (muss ich in dem Fall sagen) ist sie anscheinend auf die Spitze, also jene besagte Kappe gefallen. Die Zacken, welche es bei der Excalibur Serie sind, sind alle direkt umgebogen und ich hatte schon das schlimmste vermutet. Jedoch hab ich dadurch bemerkt, dass diese nochmals von der Düse abschaubbar sind. Vorher dachte ich, diese seien fest dran und hab deswegen die ganze Düsenkappe vorne abgeschraubt. Naja, der Rest der Gun ist unbeschädigt und die Kronenkappe braucht man anscheinend wirklich nicht...nochmal Glück im Unglück gehabt...

Gruß Steffen


----------



## apollo2233 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

hallo,

welche Marken benutzt Ihr für Wobblerbau? /Createx,Shminke,Vallejo..../ 
Bitte auch erfahrungen...

Vielen Dnak

Gruß
Csaba


----------



## Ralle307 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Hi,

hab jetzt ein Set von Createx für 200€ hier mit denen ich meine Wobbs und Jerks brushe. Sofern ich dazu die Zeit finde. Die Farben lassen sich untereinander einwandfrei mischen. Mit dem Metallic weiss und silber lassen sich mit den transparenten Farben so ziemlich alle Metallicfarbtöne mischen. Brushen lassen sich die Farben besser wenn sie etwas, mit Destelliertem Wasser verdünnt sind.


----------



## Terraxx (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Wenn man sich mal mit Airbrush beschäftigen will, würde dann diese Set von Conrad ( http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/209240/AIRBRUSH-STARTER-CLASS-SET/1201001&ref=list ) reichen um die ersten Wobbler bemalen zu können?


----------



## Bulettenbär (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Ich glaube das Set von Revell ist ein Groschengrab. Kenne es nicht selber, habe jedoch nur schlechtes drüber gehört. Damit soll man so gerade eben flächig sprühen können. Wurde mir damals schon in einem Modellbauforum vor gewarnt. Google mal ein wenig und Du weisst mehr...

Wenns günstig sein soll denke ich an einen Schlauch von nem Autoreifen anstatt der Druckgasdose und ner billig Chinapistole von egay. Da ich da aber nur mal etwas drüber gelesen habe, also keine eigene Erfahrung, schaust Du mal am besten bei google vorbei.

Vielleicht bekommst Du ja auch hier Tipps bzw des Autoreifens etc


----------



## Bobster (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*



Terraxx schrieb:


> *Wenn man sich mal mit Airbrush beschäftigen will*.........


 
Ich beschäftige mich ja nun auch schon seit geraumer Zeit
mit der Materie.
Mein größtes Problem ist die Zusammenstellung der einzelnen
Komponenten vom Kompressor über die Pistole hin zu den Farben.
Da ich alles vermeiden möchte den Kauf zu bereuen,
nehme ich mir noch den Sommer über die Zeit um mir etwas 
zusammmen zustellen, welches auch meinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird.
Im Moment angel ich.....
und meine Bastelambitionen beschränken sich auf das Testen der Sachen die ich in der letzten Eiszeit gebastelt habe.
Aber der nächste (Airbrush) Winter kommt bestimmt......:m

Wenn man sich nur mal so mit Airbrush beschäftigen möchte
und 30 €uronen verbrennen möchte...go ahaed...und mach es....ich denke, falls Du wirkliches Interesse an der Sache bekommst, wirst Du eh aufstocken müssen.

Aber die Profis hier werden sicher auch noch etwas zu Deiner
Frage posten.


Der *Bulettenbär *war schneller ......


----------



## Micha383 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

So nach dem ich hier viel mitgelsen habe hätte ich auch n paar fragen auf Lager^^

Und zwar werde ich in Zukunft meine Spinner selbst bauen.
Diese möchte ich dann nach bedarf farblich gestallten.

Da bin ich aufs Brushen gekommen.
Ich möchte eigentlich nur Flächen bzw Teilflächen damit Lackieren.

Daher muss es nicht das teuerste sein.

Was die Farben angeht dachte ich an die aus dem KFZ Bereich weil es das wohl die größte Auswahl gibt oder?
Besonders habe ich nen Auge auf Neon bzw Schockfarben geworfen und da dachte auch an das mischen diverser Farbtöne.
Besonders habe ich nen Auge auf Knallige Farben zum Fairen Preis.

Grundlagen zum Lackieren sind mir bekannt durch diverse Einsätze von Sprühlacken. (Modellbau usw.)


Kurz gesagt.
Ich suche nen Kompl. Set zum Grundieren und Lackieren von kleineren Flächen (Spinner usw).
Und dabei dachte ich an das Set ebucht

Grüße
Micha


----------



## Micha383 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Hmm...
Sind wohl in letzter Zeit keine Sprayer hier unterwegs gewesen oder?

Nuja ich hoffe mal das im Moment einer Online ist der sich ein wenig zu äußern mag ^^


----------



## Bulettenbär (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Das ausgesuchte Set halte ich für groben Unfug. UVP 349€ ist mehr als unseriös. Verkäufer die so einen Unsinn schreiben bekommen kein Geld von mir. Und wenn es nur 10 € sind.

Bei den Farben schau mal bei Createx...

Vielleicht ist das Set von west1 ja das richtige für den Anfang. Wurde hier schon drüber geschrieben.

Meine Meinung: Kauf dir lieber fertiglackierte Blätter. Die Kosten stehen in keinem Verhältnis zu ein paar Spinnern.

Gruß,

Björn (extremer Airbruhanfänger)


----------



## Micha383 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Das ausgesuchte Set halte ich für groben Unfug. UVP 349€ ist mehr als unseriös. Verkäufer die so einen Unsinn schreiben bekommen kein Geld von mir. Und wenn es nur 10 € sind.
> 
> Bei den Farben schau mal bei Createx...
> 
> ...



Nuja in den Shops in den ich geschaut habe wegen Farbigen Blättern waren zwar welche bei aber die waren einfarbig und auch nicht die Form die ich gerne hätte.
Da kam ich aufs Brushen und könnte so die Farbgestalltung selbst bestimmen, da ich jede Blattform so kaufen kann und diese dann Brushen 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## west1 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Nuja in den Shops in den ich geschaut habe wegen Farbigen Blättern waren zwar welche bei aber die waren einfarbig und auch nicht die Form die ich gerne hätte.
> Da kam ich aufs Brushen und könnte so die Farbgestalltung selbst bestimmen, da ich jede Blattform so kaufen kann und diese dann Brushen
> 
> Gruß
> Micha



Spinnerblätter pinsel ich mit dem Pinsel an oder beklebe sie mit Folien.
Geht erstens schneller und zweitens ist es den Fischen egal ob da ein angepinselter Spinner oder ein Kunstwerk an ihm vorbei schwimmt.

Mittels Schablonen kannst du die Blätter aber auch mit Sprühdosen bemalen, oder einfach fertig bemalte kaufen.


----------



## norwegian_sun (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Petri heil zusammen#h

Kann mir jemand was zu dem teil sagen?..BD200

http://eshop.t-online.de/epages/Store5_Shop38417.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Shop38417/Products/187

Habe für dieses ding im internet preise von 19,99 bis 53,99 euro..|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat..is jedesmal die gleiche beschreibung, bild und bezeichnung. Spiele mit dem gedanken, mir eins zu kaufen.
Ich möchte damit lediglich pilker und posen lackieren (+kleine lackschäden am auto), also nich wie schon von anderen erwähnt "schow-trucks" veredeln, pilker hab ich schon mit spraydosen gemacht und sind für meine begriffe ausreichend geworden. Ich habe erfahrung mit einer ganz normalen fleißbecher-pistole für große teile und auch schon mal ein auto lackiert (mit normalem baumarkt-lack)...ging ganz gut. Ist sone "gun", wie ihr die dinger nennt ähnlich zu bedienen, mal abgesehen davon, daß der "abzug" oben ist? 

Frage 2 zwecks lack: kann ich mit sonem teil auch die "billige" baumarkt farbe (klarlack) auf acryl oder alkydharz-basis verarbeiten #c In den bisherigen beiträgen wird immer von speziellen farben geschrieben. 
Wie gesagt, ich will keinen "designer-wettbewerb" gewinnen.

Gruß Mirko#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Hi Oderfischer,

willkommen im richtigen Thread;-)

Zu Anfang lies dir mal dieses hier durch http://www.airbrush-forum.net/thread.php?threadid=17089 .

Wenn Du Dich auch hier in den ersten Seiten eingelesen hast wirst Du sehen, dass West1 auch mit einer China-Gun gute Ergebnisse erzielt. Ich hatte selber mal eine BD-134B die aber nicht allzulange gehalten hat.

Bezüglich der Baumarktfarben kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Die ausgesuchte Pistole hat eine Nadel von 0,2mm. Damit kannst Du Farben von Schmincke verarbeiten, bei vielen anderen hört man oft das selbst Farben wie Createx diese dünnen Düsen verstopfen. 

Mal so am Rande: Posen sind rund und lassen sich wunderbar drehen und dabei sehr sauber mit dem Pinsel lackieren. Auch bei Pilkern stellt sich mir die Frage ob es sinn macht die zu Brushen. Malen von Hand mit Arcylfarbe aus dem Spielfiguren-Bereich (Tabletop) macht meiner Meinung nach mehr Sinn. Pulverbeschichten wäre denke ich noch haltbarer...

Ich denke das Airbrush für die Einsatzgebiete ungeeignet ist, zumindest wenn man noch nicht die Ausrüstung hat.

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## norwegian_sun (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

@ bulettenbär
danke erstmal für den link! hab mal gelesen und denke für meine zwecke völlig ausreichend. klar könnte ich auch nen pinsel nehmen, aber gerade bei pilkern isses mit spray einfach ein schönerer übergang zwichen verschiedenen farben, hab mit dosen gute erfahrungen gemacht, nur "rotzen" die teile gelegentlich. Das auge angelt schließlich auch mit, und ein fließender übergang von nem dunklen rücken zu nem hellen bauch schaut doch besser aus, als ein apruppter zwischen schwarz und grau...
Was ich mit den spraydosen gemacht habe, könnte ich auch mit meiner großen pistole machen, aber der farbverlust und verbrauch an reiniger is bei sonen kleinen sachen einfach zu groß..#q....(bei der pistole kann ich farbe und luft über stellschrauben vorab festlegen und zusätzlich über den "abzug")....nur leider iss eben der verlust, wie auch bei dosen in form von farbnebel+reinigung nur wirtschaftlich für den hersteller der farbe...:c

Is bei den normalen lacken keine chance, mit verdünnen? notfalls 2 mal drüber-pusten, wenns dann doch nicht deckt?..oder einfach die farbe aus spraydosen nehmen, haben ja auch winzige düsen, bekomm ich schon raus, ohne daß ich aussehe wie des "kaschperle"....|clown:

gruß mirko#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Es besteht die Möglichkeit die Farbe aus den Spraydosen in die Airbrushpistole zu füllen. Habe ich mal ein Video zu gesehen. Habe es mal mit meiner alten Chinagun (0,35mm) und SparVar Fluofarben probiert. Es kam vorne nichts heraus|kopfkrat
Werde das demnächst nochmals probieren da ich auch noch Dosen hier stehen habe, aber erst bei Zeiten;-)

Schau dir die verschiedenen Airbrush-Farbsysteme von Schmincke und Createx mal an (oder auch Hansa oder Valejo). Auf lange sicht wird das die bessere Lösung sein, ohne sich dauernd herumzuärgern weil irgendwas nicht funktioniert.

Vielleicht können die anderen hier nochmal auf deine Fragen eingehen.

Gruß,
Björn


----------



## Ralle307 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Hi,

es ist möglich Farben aus Spraydosen  mit Airbrushpistolen zu verarbeiten. Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus das man das es sich um Acryllacke aus Dosen handelt. Die anderen haben meist so ein kleines Zeichen (Umweltschädlich (So ein kleines eckiges mit nem toten Fisch drauf))
Das funktioniert so, man sprüht sich die Farbe in einen extra Behälter. Ich hab mir da immer in der Apotheke die kleinen 50ml Weithalsflaschen geholt, da kostet eine etwa 50Cent. Die habe ich dann so halb/dreiviertel voll mit dem Lack aus der Dose befüllt. Dann habe ich etwas Acrylverdünnung zugegeben (etwa 1/4) und dann das ganze gut durchgeschüttelt. Dann ne Stunde setzen lassen und erneut durchgeschüttelt. So ließen sich die Lacke einwandfrei mit der AB Gun spriten. Selbst mit ner 0,23mm Düse.  Ohne Verdünnung trocknet der Lack zu schnell und setzt die Düsen der AB Guns zu.
Aber die Arbeit mache ich mir nicht mehr, ich verwende jetzt die Farben von Createx und bin damit hoch zufrieden.


----------



## norwegian_sun (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

so, habe gerade eben diese chinesen-waffe (gun??|kopfkrat) bestellt...19,99 und 5,90 versand, per vorkasse..naja, sin chinesen, keine griechen...also momentan nicht von insolvenz bedroht....

spass beiseite, danke erstmal für eure meinungen und ratschläge! werd das gewehr oder wie auch immer mal für meine zwecke testen und das beste hoffen. 

Gruß Mirko#h


----------



## norwegian_sun (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

So, das asiatische luftgewehr is da....leider ausser ner ex-zeichnung (in englisch) nichts dabei, aber was solls, deshalb meine frage: da das teil doch filligraner ist, wie ich dachte (die vom pole aufm flohmarkt war das 3-fache|kopfkrat), kann ich zum probieren auch ganz dünflüssige materialien verwenden? dachte da an tinte, wie sie in patronen für füller ist. oder ist das zeug wieder zu dünn? Die daten vom karton:0,2mm und 15 bis 50 PSI

gruß mirko|wavey:


----------



## Bulettenbär (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es nur zu dick und nicht zu dünn!

Aber Du solltest wenn Du dich ein wenig mit der Pistole zurecht gefunden hast auch mit der Farbe üben, die Du für die Köder verwenden möchtest. Farbe verhalten sich doch recht unterschiedlich, auch innerhalb eines Fabrikats.

Gruß,


Björn


----------



## norwegian_sun (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach gibt es nur zu dick und nicht zu dünn!
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Danke, das is doch schon mal etwas!:vik:....meines wissens nach werden in autolackiererein die farben auch noch mal durch ein sieb gefiltert, welche auch hauchdünn sind, und diese farben, allerdings ohne filtern hab ich mit meiner 1,4mm verarbeitet.....( bekomm langsam bauchschmerzen, werd wohl einen klumpen am anderen in der düse haben..). Bin zufällig kostengünstig an "revell" farben gekommen (die kleinen blauen dosen (14ml) aus'm RAL-regal)...(sortiments-bereinigung)....was haltet ihr von den farben? 
gruß mirko|wavey:


----------



## Ralle307 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

die Revell Farben kannst du ohne bedenken für Angelköder nehmen, sind ja Acrylfarben auf Wasserbasis und die lassen sich auch relativ gut verarbeiten. Würde dir aber raten die Farben nicht unbedingt mit Wasser zu verdünnen, nimm da lieber die Verdünnung die es für diese Farben von Revell gibt. Nachteil, man kann die Farben nicht wirklich durch die Zugabe von Goldfarbe oder Silberfarbe zu Metallic Farben mischen.
Aber hin und wieder verwende ich die besagten Farben auch noch.

Das mit den Klumpen bei Autolacken aus Dosen tritt eigentlich nur auf wenn die Farbe unverdünnt ist oder bei Metallicfarben die Metallicpartikel zu grob sind. Das mit den Klumpen durch zu grobe Metallicpartikel tritt bei Düsen unter 0,5mm häufig auf. 
Mit Createx habe ich solche Probleme nicht mehr.


----------



## Bulettenbär (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

hey,

die kleinen blauen Dosen sind keine Acryl-Lacke sondern Enamel-Lacke. Die sind nicht wasserverdünnbar sondern nur mit dem Revell-Thinner...

Ich kenne die noch vom Plastikmodellbau damals.... die neuen sind mittlerweile auf wasserbasis. Aber die neuen wird es wohl noch in keiner Sortimentsbereinigung geben.

Habe auch noch jede Menge davon hier rumstehen. Werden vergammeln da sie mir zu doll stinken. Mag eher lösungsmittelfreie Farben, da es sonst zuhause Theater gibt#q

Also bloß nicht mit Wasser versuchen zu Verdünnen.

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## Ralle307 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

was heißt neu......die die ich meine, in den blauen eckigen Kunststoffbechern gibt es schon eine ganze Weile auf Wasserbasis. Bestimmt schon 2 Jahre. die anderen Revell Farben die es bei uns gibt, sind nur in solchen kleinen runden Blechdosen a14ml erhältlich.


----------



## Bulettenbär (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Hab gerade mal nachgeschaut. Die Acrylfarben von Revell haben 18ml. Die Email/Enamel Farben 14 ml. Soweit ich weiss verwendet Diemei die alten Farben für seine Wobbler. Er benutzt diese aber mit Pinseln.

Wie es mit der Kompatibilität mit normalen Acrylfarben aussieht weiss ich nicht. Das wäre mein Grund die Finger davon zu lassen. Ansonsten funktionieren die tadellos, sind halt nur teuer.


----------



## Ralle307 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Bin vor einer Weile eh auf Createx umgestiegen. Verbrauche nur noch meine Restbestände von den Revell Farben.........


----------



## Smite (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Erstmal moin an alle,
bin ganz neu hier im Forum. Habe schon ein bisschen Erfahrung mit selbst gebauten Ködern gesammelt und habe diese immer mit den Revell Email Restbeständen bemalt. Habe mich allerdings entschieden mir ne Airbrush zu zu legen und wollte deswegen fragen ob man die email Farben (verdünnt versteht sich) mit der Airbrush sprühen kann.
ps:Auch wenn der threat schon länger tot ist, glaube ich das meine Frage hier am ehesten richtig aufgehoben ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*



> habe diese immer mit den Revell Email Restbeständen


Wenn du diese durch ne Airbrush jagst, kommst du vor lauter Düse putzen nicht zum brushen!
Zumal sich in solchen "Resten" immer irgendwelche Klümpchen befinden.
Wenn du schon in eine Airbrush (Kompressor/Pressluft?) investierst, dann sollte auch die Kohle für Airbrush geeignete Farben drin sein.
Diese gibt es in genau den Shops, wo du auch die Airbrush kaufen willst!

Nachtrag: Ich benutze diese hier, allerdings nicht für Wobbler sondern für Fisch-Präparate:
http://www.mckenziesp.com/LifeTone-Airbrush-Paints-Lacquer-Based-C2022.aspx
Ein Komplettsortiment mit allen möglichen, bei Fischen vorkommenden Farben 
(je 250ml), kostet etwa 200€
Wenn du daran Interesse haben solltest, habe ich eine Bezugsadresse in Holland, dann per PN.

Jürgen


----------



## Windelwilli (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Ja, Airbrush ist so'ne Sache, sieht toll aus und man kann viel mit machen. Aber auch sehr anfällig. Kleinste Klümpchen legen sofort das ganze System lahm und dann beginnt die Puste und Popelei um die Düsen wieder frei zu bekommen. Und das Reinigungsprozedere kommt ja dann auch noch. Ich benutze Airbrushfarbe auf Wasserbasis und versiegele anschließend alles mit mehreren Schichten Klarlack. Hat den Vorteil, daß man das System mit Wasser reinigen kann und nicht auch noch Lösungsmittel dazu braucht, wie das bei Farben auf Kunstharzbasis z.B. der Fall wäre.

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*



> Hat den Vorteil, daß man das System mit Wasser reinigen kann und nicht auch noch Lösungsmittel dazu braucht


Das mache ich auch so, bei einer Spritzpause "parke" ich gleich die Airbrush in einem Wasserglas.
Trotzdem muss die Endreinigung mit Lösungsmittel (Aceton) sein.
Wobei Aceton wohl das harmloseste Lösungsmittel überhaupt ist, es handelt sich nur um einen Alkohol, der wenn er nicht vergält wäre, wahrscheinlich sogar trinkbar ist!
Das die wasserbasierenden Farben vollkommen Lösungsmittelfrei sind, ist übrigends eine glatte Lüge, b.z.w. bewußte Verbrauchertäuschung!
Es gibt in jeder spritz oder streichfähigen "Wasserfarbe" sehr geringe Lösungsmittelanteile.
Halt mal einfach die Nase drüber, wenn du diese Farben öffnest.
Diese Erkentnis habe ich von einem Vertreter, der solche Farben unter die Leute bringt, nach seiner Aussage wäre es gar nicht möglich, funktionierende Farben ohne jegliches Lösungsmittel zu handhaben!
Die Farben würden sonst einfach nicht abbinden. 
Das kann man z.B. auch daran erkennen, dass die Wasserfarben nämlich auch unter Wasser abbinden, wenn sie genug Zeit dazu bekommen.
Letztendlich glaube ich, dass die fein zerstäubten Farbpigmente deutlich gefährlicher für die Gesundheit sind, als ein bischen lächerlicher Aceton Geruch in der Luft. 

Jürgen


----------



## Smite (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Zuerst einmal vielen vielen Dank für die vielen schnellen Antworten! Einen abschließende Schicht 2k Lack habe ich bis jetzt auch schon drüber gemacht. Dann muss ich mich wohl oder übel noch nach Farben umsehen. @Taxidermist: schon mal vielen Dank für das Angebot aber ich wollte vorher noch beim Hobbymarkt um die Ecke vorbei schauen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Für alle Leute die keinen Platz für einen Kompressor im Keller, jedoch aber ein großes Maul haben, hier der Bastler-Tip:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5brdyLvIpT0

#h

Uns so siehst dann im Gebrach aus;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZIlNb4KIRk


----------



## phirania (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Gut geblasen die Dame,kann man da getroßt sagen...


----------



## Robsyz (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Hallo Leute, 

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung vom Airbrushen...

Ich hoffe ich habe nichts überlesen, aber, dass die Revell Farben nicht so toll seinen sollen, habe ich öfters gehört, aber wie schauts denn mit dem Basic Set von Revell aus?! Die sollten doch schon etwas Erfahrung haben, um halbwegs vernünftiges Zeug herzustellen?!

Kann man damit, zB. mit Schablonen etc., Wobbler lackieren?! 

Worauf muss man dabei aufpassen?!

Danke Euch...

Robert


----------



## Smite (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Die Email Farben sind wirklich nichts für die Airbrush! Der Reinigungsaufwand steht schlichtweg in keinem Verhältins. Mit den Aqua Color hab ich allerdings gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Farben sind einfach mit Wasser zu verdünnen bis die gewünschte Viskosität erreicht ist und zur Reinigung beim Farbwechsel reicht es bei mir wenn ich die Airbrush kurz mit Wasser ausspühle und danach einmal Scheibenreiniger durchblase.
Zum Basic Set kann ich nichts sagen, außer das ich ein günstigeres Set mit double action gun habe und damit ganz zufrieden bin.
Worauf du achten musst ist sehr davon abhängig was du vor hast(Größe der Köder, spezielle Farben usw.). Bin auch blutiger Anfänger auf dem Gebiet, auch auf die Gefahr hin das es abgedroschen klingt hat es mir geholfen das Forum ausführlich zu durchforsten. Und auf Youtube gibt es einige informative Videos
https://www.youtube.com/user/dakotalakestackle/videos
https://www.youtube.com/user/SolarBaits
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLAwanmED7W_Tj2T5CWLhhg
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYhLtEMVKsfrUj8wc9qUtbA


----------



## Robsyz (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*



Smite schrieb:


> Die Email Farben sind wirklich nichts für die Airbrush! Der Reinigungsaufwand steht schlichtweg in keinem Verhältins. Mit den Aqua Color hab ich allerdings gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Farben sind einfach mit Wasser zu verdünnen bis die gewünschte Viskosität erreicht ist und zur Reinigung beim Farbwechsel reicht es bei mir wenn ich die Airbrush kurz mit Wasser ausspühle und danach einmal Scheibenreiniger durchblase.
> Zum Basic Set kann ich nichts sagen, außer das ich ein günstigeres Set mit double action gun habe und damit ganz zufrieden bin.
> Worauf du achten musst ist sehr davon abhängig was du vor hast(Größe der Köder, spezielle Farben usw.). Bin auch blutiger Anfänger auf dem Gebiet, auch auf die Gefahr hin das es abgedroschen klingt hat es mir geholfen das Forum ausführlich zu durchforsten. Und auf Youtube gibt es einige informative Videos
> https://www.youtube.com/user/dakotalakestackle/videos
> ...




Hi smite, 

alles klar.. Die Videos werd ich mir mal anschauen!

Danke dir


----------



## willmalwassagen (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

wasserlösliche Farben gibt es seit  über 20 Jahren. Die sind preiswert und leichter zu verarbeiten weil leicht verdünnbar.
Kompresso habe ich einen billigen  der keinen konstanten Druck liefert. Ich puffere den über eine alte Gasflasche. An ist dann das Monometer mit Druckminderer und Wasserabscheider dran. Funktioniert  bestens. Hab mit Revell Spritzpistolenangefangen und habe dann irgendwann au  bessere und Double action umgestellt.
Hunderte Blinker zum Schleppfischen , Wobbler aller Arten wurden umdesigned und Pilker als Rohlinge preiswert gekauft und selbst lackiert.
Lohnt sich alles nicht wirklich, ausser man will Mustr und Farben die es nicht zu kaufen gibt und ist ein schönes Hobby, wenn man eine Werkstatt dafür hat.


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

Für die Hall of Fame der kaputtesten Köderlackierungen:

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Zalt-19-Wobb...Aw/$T2eC16VHJHQE9nzEymKVBQ,8vyBhDQ~~60_57.JPG


----------



## Bobster (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*

*FREE **REE *


----------



## Zanderudo (3. Januar 2022)

Moin,
ich habe auch etwas Bock auf Airbrush bekommen ;-)
Lackiere oft alte Meerforellenköder und nach dem Versiegeln mit Epoxidharz halten diese ewig.









Bei meinen Spoons brauche ich noch eine gute 1K-Lösung zum Klarlack.
Möchte Lackieren oder Tauchen. Epoxid ist mir für die leichten Köder zu heftig...
Benutze als letzte Schicht derzeit KFZ-Klarlack aus der Spraydose.










Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr???


----------



## Allround-Angler (3. Januar 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> *AW: Der Airbrush Tröt*
> 
> Wobei Aceton wohl das harmloseste Lösungsmittel überhaupt ist, es handelt sich nur um einen Alkohol, der wenn er nicht vergält wäre, wahrscheinlich sogar trinkbar ist!


Ja, es gibt viel schlimmere Lösungsmittel.
Allerdings ist Aceton deutlich toxischer als Ethanol (unser "normaler" Alkohol in Geränken).
(Chemisch gesehen ist Aceton auch kein "echter" Alkohol, sondern ein Keton, aber wir wollen ja auch keinen Chemiekurs machen ;-)).
LD50 Ethanol ca. 7000 mg/kg
LD50 Aceton ca. 5000 mg/kg
Quelle: Google bzw. Wikipedia


----------



## Zanderudo (20. Februar 2022)

Moin,

Hier mal ein Video von meinen Airbrush-Ködern ;-)






LG
Udo


----------

